# Several stool tests and a colonoscopy... now what?



## 21881 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok... I have had 8 stool tests, parasites, bacteria, blood, fat, something called ROBIN, Cryptosporidium, Giardia. All normal. Colonoscopy came back clean and normal, so nicely that doctor says next one can wait 10 years. My story... 12 weeks into D. Was perfectly normal until I ate a large amount of cake that had been sitting by the stove for too long and had might have gone bad. Can't confirm the cake part, but the next morning I had explosion watery D and saw a lot of the cake undigested. Since then the D did not go away but stools did not firm up. More on the clumpy loose side. It's been that way since. I took Amoxicillin a week into the problem, thought it might help (it didn't). I went to GP doc, he said might be cake, let's wait it out a little longer. This was after 4 weeks. Week 6, I went back to GP. He let me have 3 day script for Xifaxan, at my request, 4 stool sample test,and referred me to GI doc. Blood, bacteria, parasite tests all normal. Xifaxan made me C for 48 hours, then D returned. Visit to GI doc resulted in colonoscopy and more stool tests. Fat test, Crypto, Giardia all ok. I need to understand what ROBIN test is. I forget to ask him. Biopsies and stool tests all normal. I am in my 4th day of 10 days of 1200mg daily Xifaxan. No change in D pattern yet. I am hoping this is due to Xifaxan doing its job, not sure tho. I asked GI doc if all tests were normal what could my D possibly be from. He suspects PI-IBS. Ok... I possibly had an infection or food poisoning from the cake. Makes sense as it started the morning after eating the cake. The cake was situated by a Viking range and was likely have gone bad. Maybe... If not, what else could it be is my question. I do not have gas or bloating associated with my D. I have sudden senses of urgency before I have to go. I used to have sharp little pains immediately before the BM prior to my colonoscopy. The pains are gone, now I have a little more advanced warning, but not much. I have switch to calcium carbonate, 1200mg daily, from citrate. I was taking Immodium prior to the colonscopy to help regulate the frequency of BMs, went from 5 or 6 daily with yellowish stools, to 2 daily and brown stools. I am not taking Immodium during this 10-day Xifaxan regimen.I did take probiotics (Pearls, Digestive Advantage, Cullurelle, Danon Activa yogurt) prior to colonoscopy. Did not really seem to help. I am not taking probiotics now.I seem to have a little more gaseousness after the colonoscopy. Now... what tests should I ask the GI doc to consider next? I see him on Nov. 17th for a followup. I am surprised he has not asked for urine or blood tests. I have had no fevers during this 12 week D period. I had no fever prior. I am starting to think that my D is being caused by something else other than the cake and that the cake was a trigger. I have no food intolerances other than really spicey foods causing watery D for a day or two. Thanks!


----------



## 21881 (Sep 11, 2006)

I am surprised that nobody can answer my question regarding what the ROBIN test is for?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Robin test is a new one on me and googling that doesn't come up with much.Is the spelling correct?That it came back normal means whatever it tests for isn't the problem.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PS do you have a copy of the test results that say anything about it? Units that were measured?If not I'd call the doctor and ask.K.


----------



## 21881 (Sep 11, 2006)

Unfortunately I don't have a copy of the results. I'll ask the GI doc when I have my followup on 11/17. Thanks


----------

